
Ask HN: Does alchohol make you a better programmer (more inside) - gobanana
Here's a bit of my background:<p><pre><code>  - 9-5 developer at well known IT company
  - Work on big projects with success
  - High quality along with high productivity
</code></pre>
And yet, when I get home and start working on my side project my productivity drops. I get distracted and always feel the need (even to the point of anxiety) to check HN/Reddit/email/Twitter/Facebook etc constantly (at least once every 2-5 minutes).<p>But I've found a solution to all this. When I have around 3-4 standard drinks, my productivity sky rockets. I feel like I'm in the zone from when I get home to past 2am. I sometimes even forget to eat diner.<p>Even though I may be way drunk in this coding state, when I look at it the next day or even the next few weeks, it's about the same as how I would have written it sober. It's like alchohol focuses my mind and gets me in the zone.<p>So I'm just wondering HN - is this just me, do I have a problem, or have I found my anti-kryptonite? Any advice?
======
mathewsimonton
Everyone responds to substances differently. People in the thread have
indicated that they would code poorly tipsy/drunk, but you claim otherwise and
I believe ya.

Sometimes I like to have a couple drinks while working on a side project and I
understand where you're coming from. I do a lot of writing and, like many
people who enjoy writing, I understand that having a few drinks and getting
"in the zone" can be great for the creative juices and process every once and
a while.

Many people are "functioning alcoholics." I'm not saying you're an alcoholic
but that concept is something to be aware of. The regular use of that much
alcohol is a certainly problem for your physical health. I think you should
look into other modes of altering your physical/mental state after you come
home from work. Do you exercise regularly? How's your mental health? You say
that you have the need, "even to the point of anxiety," to do other things
than work on code at home. To me that sounds like a problem that could be
solved in some other ways not involving alcohol. Have you thought about
therapy/medication, or maybe something else?

Food for thought. :) Good luck to you!

------
powatom
I fear it's far more likely that you have other issues and the alcohol simply
helps you focus. Lots of people are able to 'forget about themselves' during
work and simply focus on the job. This becomes a lot more difficult when you
don't actually need to be doing anything, and your mind is freed up to do what
it does best: wander.

Alcohol may simply be allowing you to forget about some other distraction in
your mind. Don't fall into the trap of thinking that it's the alcohol making
you a better programmer: if you can't get through the night without a drink -
then you could have a problem. Next time you reach for a drink, stop yourself
- and ask yourself what your motivation is. 'Focus' implies that you are
currently unable to focus, which implies distraction. Find the distraction.

------
dnhn
I noticed the same thing in college. For me the issue is getting started.
Sometimes, I have a mentality of "I don't have time to do this justice so I'll
put it off," not wanting to start working imperfectly. A couple of drinks and
getting started is a breeze. Then, inertia can carry me from there.

It makes me less worried about what my initial quality/starting point and less
overwhelmed about the scope or how much is left to do. Also, I get less
distracted by external going on's in my life. I remember reading something
about it slowing down your multitasking (background processes thinking about
other things) so you focus at the task at hand. Wonder if I can find that
article again.

------
djokkataja
Might be attention deficit disorder - self-medication with alcohol is pretty
common for people with undiagnosed ADD. Since you have no trouble at work, it
sounds like you work better in a structured environment. If you try
specifically blocking out a period of time (say 7-9 pm) to work only on your
project and not do anything else at all (turn off cellphone, close
email/facebook/so on), you may be able to get yourself to work in the same way
that you do at your job.

Just make sure that you end EXACTLY when you planned to end, as though you
were at a job. Don't be a victim of Parkinson's Law.

~~~
gobanana
Didn't think of that. When I was a kid people did think I have some form of
behavioral problems, but when I got into programming from an early age then it
all disappeared so I don't think it's ADD.

But thanks for the timing advice. I'll have to try that.

------
eduardordm
Sometimes I drink one or two small cans of beer (269ml) after dinner while
playing diablo. Usually this is what happens next day:

\- I wake up feeling like crap;

\- Can't work until around 9:30am;

I also run 5k at least 4 times a week, this is my next day:

\- Wake up 40 minutes before alarm rings;

\- Longer stretches of concentration all day;

I quit smoking 1.2 years ago. At that time I thought that cigarettes made me
more productive, specially when I had to work longer. This is how addictive
drugs work. They will make your brain tricky you into thinking you will be
better when consuming them.

Be careful. Drink sometimes and for pleasure only.

------
shanelja
My boss just took me out for a couple of pints and I'm sat in the office as we
speak, so at this moment in time I am probably the most qualified person to
speak on this.

Alcohol does not make you a better programmer, it dulls your mind and makes it
easy to get distracted and it slows how quickly you can think.

Perhaps this increase in productivity is merely you feeling happier because
you are indulging yourself, if you no longer find your programming fun you are
probably more laid back about it when you are a little drunk.

------
nuera
I have a feeling it will be to do with you needing a drink - that's what makes
you distracted - I have dealt with something similar and all I can say is,
don't fall into the trap.

~~~
gobanana
Like I said to @barking I don't think I'm an alchoholic. But I will keep this
in check. Thanks.

~~~
barking
I prefer the term heavy drinker to alcoholic. Alcoholic is just the rest of
society trying to put some distance between themselves and other _bad_
drinkers. Everyone who smokes is a smoker. Some smoke more than others. We
don't call 60/day people smoke addicts, we call them heavy smokers.

------
dholowiski
This amount of alcohol on a regular basis (several times a week) can and will
cause all kinds of brain damage, not so good for someone who makes a living
using their brain.

~~~
biscarch
link? I'd be interested if there was an "Effects of Regular Alcohol
Consumption on Programming Ability" type study.

~~~
dholowiski
<http://pubs.niaaa.nih.gov/publications/aa63/aa63.htm>

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long-
term_effects_of_alcohol#Br...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long-
term_effects_of_alcohol#Brain)

<http://pubs.niaaa.nih.gov/publications/aa53.htm>

[http://medicalxpress.com/news/2012-10-recovery-brain-
volumes...](http://medicalxpress.com/news/2012-10-recovery-brain-volumes-
abstinence-vary.html)

<http://pubs.niaaa.nih.gov/publications/arh22-1/25-34.pdf>

That's all I have right now from reputable sources (that I have handy). I'm
sure a simple google search will turn up a lot more (although there is a ton
of pseudo science as well).

~~~
biscarch
I appreciate the separation of reputable from pseudo. I did a search, but a
disproportionate amount of the content was fluff and pseudo, and I don't
really have the expertise to tell quickly between the closer cases.

------
barking
I think that you may be jittery/distracted because you NEED a drink, the way
smokers need a cigarette and once you've had your hit you feel more relaxed.
My 2c

~~~
gobanana
Not at all. During work hours I'm pretty focused and don't do any talking or
surfing. Plus I've never even drank coffee so I don't think it can be the
jitters.

~~~
barking
Might that not be because your body views 6pm as drinky-time?

~~~
gobanana
I don't think so, well not conciously anyway. I don't drink often. Perhaps
I'll get a bottle of gin once ever 2-3 months. I've just noticed my personal
projects would get a boost during the wet season.

------
wyan
When I try to work on my side projects in the evening, I often feel the same
distraction / anxiety effect. The way I handle it is to tell myself it's ok to
get some rest and do things that are not productive, and try to keep away from
the computer for one or two evenings. Often after that I find I can
concentrate better again. We need idle time to structure our thinking process,
after all!

------
nesu
I often drink one or two cans (or bottles) when I experience a mental block.
It doesn't work for everyone, but for me it works well in boosting my
productivity. It can be relaxing especially during a tense day. Just don't
overdo it or you'll most likely end up being a better drinker than a better
programmer.

------
daurnimator
You found your ballmer peak: <http://xkcd.com/323/>

~~~
gobanana
lol.

I've experimented with this. 1 shot of gin is nothing. 2 shots and I'm still
normal. 5 and I feel like sleeping. Yet 3 seems to increase performance?

------
fluxon
"Ask HN: Does alchohol make you a better programmer (more inside)"

Maybe, maybe not, but it impairs spelling "alcohol."

------
bocanaut
you could A|B Test with non-alcoholic drinks. maybe you just like a fancy
beverage

~~~
gobanana
I am a big chocolate milk fan. But I don't get the same feeling. In fact I
usually feel the need to get up and eat after drinking water/juice/milk
though.

